# Clavier physique pour Ipad fonctionne mal



## Vegus (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous!

Aujourd'hui je suis allé m'acheter un clavier physique pour mon iPad --> Ultrathin Keyboard Cover de Logitech. Je le déballe et je commence à l'installer, jusque là, tout va bien. Mais lorsque je l'utilise, les touches du clavier ne sont pas associer à ce qui ce passe à l'écran. Par exemple: je tape sur la touche "m" du clavier et sur l'écran cette lettre se transforme en ","... Que faire?

Merci d'avance,
Bonne soirée


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2013)

Et si tu tapes un "a", tu as un "a" ou un "w" ?

Car j'aurais tendance à dire, si mes vieux souvenirs de Qwerty/Azerty ne sont pas trop mauvais, que ton clavier est reconnu comme un Qwerty...
Auquel cas, je pense que ça devrait pouvoir se régler dans Réglages/Général/Clavier.


----------



## Vegus (22 Janvier 2013)

Non, "a" me donne "q"... J'ai beau changer dans les réglages, toujours la même chose!


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2013)

Oui, pardon "q", "z" devrait donner "w", p'tite erreur...
J'ai pas de clavier BT, du coup, je peux pas t'aider, mais il s'agit bien de ce problème.

Apparemment, FN+2 (voire Fn+Maj+2)


----------



## Vegus (22 Janvier 2013)

Je te remercie mais ça ne change toujours rien... J'ai du malheureusement tomber sur le mauvais clavier! :rose::mouais:


----------



## Williamwe (23 Janvier 2013)

Ton clavier et en qwerty passe en azerty sur les parametre de ton clavier ipad


----------

